# Bank Account & Sort Code Query



## Horus

*Question:*

In Egypt I will have a Egyptian Barclays account and I hope to link that to my paypal.

Does the sort code and account number system in Egypt follow the same format as in the UK?

The UK format is as follows:

(Mock Example)

Sort code: 20-74-32 (6 separated digits)
Account 12345678 (8 digits)

It might be an issue having a UK debit card in Egypt as when it expires if I do give Egypt as a forwarding address mail might not get to me - unless a card pull comes via DHL

I expect to be leaving my wife on good terms as she does not want to come to Egypt so hopefully it won't prove problematic however I don't know how she will react

The only other option is to ask a friend or relative to continue receiving my mail at an UK address

*HELP PLEASE *(mucho thanks)


----------



## MaidenScotland

I believe all banking systems are set up the same way.. sort codes etc

No you can not get a card sent here from your bank in the U.K or at least mine wont send one.... they may do it by DHL
However as you have an Barclays Egypt account you might be able to pick it up at your local branch... they do make the cards here .. one of our posters actually does it lol.

Maiden


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I believe all banking systems are set up the same way.. sort codes etc
> 
> No you can not get a card sent here from your bank in the U.K or at least mine wont send one.... they may do it by DHL
> However as you have an Barclays Egypt account you might be able to pick it up at your local branch... they do make the cards here .. one of our posters actually does it lol.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks, I do not have an Egyptian Barclays - yet; it's a good thing I have kept them schweeet unlike HSBC who I peed off

Are you saying the Egyptian Barclays might be able to hand my UK card over?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Thanks, I do not have an Egyptian Barclays - yet; it's a good thing I have kept them schweeet unlike HSBC who I peed off
> 
> Are you saying the Egyptian Barclays might be able to hand my UK card over?




Yes but I do not know for sure... it would be logical if they could and did.. ask them.
If they can I am certain they will not post it out you will have to collect it in person.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> *Question:*
> 
> In Egypt I will have a Egyptian Barclays account and I hope to link that to my paypal.
> 
> Does the sort code and account number system in Egypt follow the same format as in the UK?
> 
> The UK format is as follows:
> 
> (Mock Example)
> 
> Sort code: 20-74-32 (6 separated digits)
> Account 12345678 (8 digits)
> 
> It might be an issue having a UK debit card in Egypt as when it expires if I do give Egypt as a forwarding address mail might not get to me - unless a card pull comes via DHL
> 
> I expect to be leaving my wife on good terms as she does not want to come to Egypt so hopefully it won't prove problematic however I don't know how she will react
> 
> The only other option is to ask a friend or relative to continue receiving my mail at an UK address
> 
> *HELP PLEASE *(mucho thanks)





mmmm didn't you say in a previous post that you were going to be moving all your money to Egypt... so why would you need a UK account/card?


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> mmmm didn't you say in a previous post that you were going to be moving all your money to Egypt... so why would you need a UK account/card?


Because I have a business in the UK and customers pay via google payments, paypal, bank transfer and visa / debit card, much of it involves drop shipping I don't even need to touch or ship the stock, works excellent if you have a good supplier.

Paypal and google payments are not allowed in Egypt and the account cancels if you change address to Egypt.

Therefore I need to maintain a UK Bank Account.

My business will help maintain my lifestyle of getting toast via text message and cold drinks at the pool schweeet heart I make money when I sleep, when I see those wholesale orders come in I just know I am having that penthouse suite with the faux leopard skin throw, lava lamp and be sitting there with my chest wig and medallion

YAAAAH BABY!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Because I have a business in the UK and customers pay via google payments, paypal, bank transfer and visa / debit card, much of it involves drop shipping I don't even need to touch or ship the stock, works excellent if you have a good supplier.
> 
> Paypal and google payments are not allowed in Egypt and the account cancels if you change address to Egypt.
> 
> Therefore I need to maintain a UK Bank Account.
> 
> My business will help maintain my lifestyle of getting toast via text message and cold drinks at the pool schweeet heart I make money when I sleep, when I see those wholesale orders come in I just know I am having that penthouse suite with the faux leopard skin throw, lava lamp and be sitting there with my chest wig and medallion
> 
> YAAAAH BABY!!



Now I know you can do this.. 

Internet banking... just transfer your money from the UK to Egypt each day..


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Now I know you can do this..
> 
> Internet banking... just transfer your money from the UK to Egypt each day..



I found out on Saturday from Barclays and seeing them this week to set up a proper business account that can take debit / credit cards; they also said I need to tell them when and where I am going and there is a flag placed on my account so the card does not get stopped but it must be renewed every 3 months through the internet team

They gave me this blue box thing for internet banking I just need to figure out how to set it all up 

I don't need money daily just monthly 

I was in my garden today collecting some herb seeds as this is my LAST autumn WHOOP WHOOP no more dreaded snails eitherlane:


----------



## MaidenScotland

And what about the tax man?
If you are earning money in the U.K and it is being paid into a U.K bank then I think you are liable for tax..
I don't pay tax... but I don't earn my money from the U.K although it does get paid into a U.K bank account. I have a couple of properties I rent out in the U.K and I have to pay tax on the rentals.. despite not having to pay it on what I earn here.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> And what about the tax man?
> If you are earning money in the U.K and it is being paid into a U.K bank then I think you are liable for tax..
> I don't pay tax... but I don't earn my money from the U.K although it does get paid into a U.K bank account. I have a couple of properties I rent out in the U.K and I have to pay tax on the rentals.. despite not having to pay it on what I earn here.


My accountant is sorting that; my paperwork is a mess took me from 11am to 3pm to get it all together I am seeing him on Wednesday I need to switch from this thing called business start up account and have a proper business account.

...but hey....in the process I found some toffifee I never knew I had  

I also need to look at legal aspects like product liability insurance, as it is fitness equipment we need to see where the liability lies for fault, with the manufacturer or with me and get copies of something called ISO certificates 14001 and 9001 

OH WELL ALL FUN

ARRRRRGH


----------



## NZCowboy

Horus
Set up a virtual office in the UK. They will give you a proper street address, they will receive your mail, they will hold it for your collection or you can instruct them to forward it to you or hold it and forward it in bulk or they they will open it scan it and email, etc
You can also set up telephone numbers with them and they will answer the phone by with your company/business name take message, and forward it to you. Lots of options out there.


----------



## samertalat

I wrote a few banks but no respond , Unlike other countries looks like they do not need your business.
One bank is Bank Piraeus that responded after 15 emails , and I mentioned that I will get my direct deposit from the US Government every month so they send me and email , And that was after I told them that i will transfer a big amount of money to there bank.
But HSBC wrote me from the UK and from Lebanon and Egypt never did , They lose I will not deal with them , Found some bnks in Egypt that still pays 8.25% interest on your money that is great.
Samer


----------



## Horus

Thanks NZ Cowboy!!


----------



## GM1

> Found some bnks in Egypt that still pays 8.25% interest on your money that is great


I think that is for certificates, for 3 years. And I think ALL the banks in Egypt pay around 8% or more.
But it can be higher, I have them for 8,75% for 3years and they pay the interest every 3months. Saving account can be 6%. This percentages are from Watany bank.
(PS this is in Egyptian pound)


----------



## samertalat

GM1 said:


> I think that is for certificates, for 3 years. And I think ALL the banks in Egypt pay around 8% or more.
> But it can be higher, I have them for 8,75% for 3years and they pay the interest every 3months. Saving account can be 6%. This percentages are from Watany bank.
> (PS this is in Egyptian pound)


What about US Dollars?


----------



## GM1

at Piraeus: 
TD USD 3 Years:

Minimum Value: USD 500.00 - Rate: 2.50% - Int. payment: Monthly

Minimum Value: USD 500.00 - Rate: 2.60% - Int. payment: Quarterly

Minimum Value: USD 500.00 - Rate: 2.75% - Int. payment: Annually

Piraeus Bank - Egypt - Time Deposits

not much difference between banks


----------



## samertalat

GM1 said:


> at Piraeus:
> TD USD 3 Years:
> 
> Minimum Value: USD 500.00 - Rate: 2.50% - Int. payment: Monthly
> 
> Minimum Value: USD 500.00 - Rate: 2.60% - Int. payment: Quarterly
> 
> Minimum Value: USD 500.00 - Rate: 2.75% - Int. payment: Annually
> 
> Piraeus Bank - Egypt - Time Deposits
> 
> not much difference between banks


So far I am getting 4.10 % monthly on my money here in US Dollars . n month to month bases , If so I will keep my money out of Egypt , To keep it in Egyptian pounds is not a good Idea since there money goes down a lot ??? Or what ? I do not trust any but the US Dollar and Euro has gone up now wished that I bought Euro's when it went to 1.25 I would have made at least 50 to 60K in a week , But hey my mistake . But for next time if it goes down I will watch it and buy at a low price . The market is crazy , but that was my fault.
So it is not worth it to convert my money to Egyptian pounds???


----------



## GM1

because the Egyptian pound is connected to the American dollar, there is not much fluctuation. Have a look here: Historical Exchange Rates | OANDA just change the starting date to last year and you can see the exchange rate.


----------



## NZCowboy

samertalat said:


> What about US Dollars?


 bn
Just the same as you get in the US - very little.

Egyptian currency/economy is "risky" thats why you get a higher return.


----------

